# BMK Etiketten im Schaltschrank



## El Cattivo (18 August 2015)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal Frage welche Etiketten Ihr für die BMK Beschriftung verwendet.
Wir nutzen zurzeit die BMKL16x6 YE von PhoenixContact.
Mit diesen sind wir aber nicht ganz glücklich, da diese bei mehrfach bedrucken immer dunkler werden(man benötigt nicht immer alle 405 Schilder auf einmal).
Habt Ihr eventuell eine Alternative die für Laserdrucker geeignet ist?


----------



## winnman (18 August 2015)

Probiers mal mit Weidmüller (glaube LM irgendwas) die 9x13 sind auf schmäleren Streifen, da sind nicht ganz so viele drauf, kleben gut, ich hab mir aber angewöhnt alles gleich 2x (auf dem Selben Träger wenn der platz reicht) auszudrucken, hat den Vorteil wenn man mal was falsch geklebt hat ist ein 2. Aufkleber gleich zur Stelle.

Und das spart dann Zeit und im Endefekt auch Kosten. Der eine oder andere unbedruckte Aufkleber kann dann provisorisch auch noch händisch beschriftet werden wenn doch mal was fehlt oder nachgebaut wird.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 August 2015)

Wir nutzen seid kurzem Wago. Bisher bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Rofang (20 August 2015)

Wir nutzen schon länger von Max Steier Lasercal 10x20mm. Sind auch mehrfach bedruckbar ohne sich zu verfärben.


----------



## nici88123 (22 August 2015)

wir nutzen die beschriftungskleber- und schilder von Murrplastik...
die kleber haften sehr gut, und der aufdruck bleibt sehr lange leserlich (spezieller drucker von murrplastik)
bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## SPS-freak1 (22 August 2015)

Wir verwenden das die EML 17.5x8 von Phönix samt Drucker. Hatten früher auch welche zum drucken im Laserdrucker, diese ließen sich aber verwischen. Noch dazu musste auch das einlegen des Bogens ins den Drucker und die Rand Einstellungen auch genau passen sonst sah es scheiße aus. Seitdem wir umgestellt haben, haben wir diese ganzen Probleme nicht mehr


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2015)

Wir benutzen den *THERMOMARK ROLL* von _*Phoenix*_ Contact..... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHS_vvfw1oA

Mit der Software CLIP PROJECT 8.5 Professional aus dem Eplan P8...... einfach nur GEIL


----------



## El Cattivo (25 August 2015)

danke für die Anregungen. Ich werde mich mal in die verschiedenen Varrianten einlesen. Befürchte aber das für einen neuen Drucke das Budget nicht reicht


----------



## smile (28 September 2015)

wir nehmen diesen:
[h=1]Brother PT9800PCNZG1 P-touch Beschriftungsgerät[/h]
ist nicht zu unterschätzen - es gibt die Funktion Halbschnitt - dann hast du ein langes band bei der der aufkleber durchgeschnitten ist und der trägerstreifen noch intakt


----------

